# raisng p's or buying huge



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

just curious i havent been here long enough but on other p sites like predatoryfish.net alot ofd people buy huge p's like rhoms or rbp and ive always thought well me personally its better to raise it from a baby dont u get more enjoyment out of it? just curious on ur guys thoughts for example i would never buy a 12" rhom although impressive it isnt urs well maybe im a wuss but ive had a rhom for 5 yrs since he was about size of a nickel and he's 7 " now and i just love lokign at him knowing i got him this size especially with as slow as they grow u know? well just let me know what u guys think thx sorry for long post. 
oh yeah not that i would but how much would a 7" rhom be? and no theres no way im getting rid of my baby









110 gallon 5rbp 2", 1 rhom 1"
55 gallon 7" rhom


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Rhoms grow really slowly, that is why people buy them big.
They can take years to reach 12", even from 7" it will take a quite a few years.


----------



## kev82 (Mar 19, 2003)

Well, not all people are patient enough, so they just want big, and want it NOW...

Good for them.. if they have the money


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I personally feel the faster growing fish should be raised from babies but some serras just grow WAY to slow. You obviously take great care of your rhom for it to maintain that level of growth.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

as i added in another post earlier i agree with you on principle its just putting into practice being patient does not suite some people but i applaud you for growing and keeping a piranha for that long .
long may you keep it

here is what i wrote earlier on rhom or gold spilo thread

get a spilo i have heard they are more active than small rhoms if that is what you want .but if you just want a p to keep and grow that will be more impressive in a few years time then get the rhom.
imo when buying a fish especially a piranha and spending good money look at it in the long term even if buying something of size ,i have been guilty of selling fish to accommodate others and probably will again but it is good advise even if i possibly dont use it myself

dixon


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

with pygos it makes sense to raise them, they are many times cheaper, and grow to about 8" in two years with most species

with serras they grow extremely slow, so most people buy them at the size they want


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Raising is my choice!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

thx guys for all ur thoughts i appreciate it just wanted to know how other hobbyists thought on the topic fee free to keep posting :smile:

110 gallon 5rbp 2", 1 rhom 1"
55 gallon 7"rhom


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> i appreciate it just wanted to know how other hobbyists thought on the topic fee free to keep posting


 Xenon did you not tell him the bill is in the mail?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

thoroughbred said:


> thx guys for all ur thoughts i appreciate it just wanted to know how other hobbyists thought on the topic fee free to keep posting :smile:
> 
> 110 gallon 5rbp 2", 1 rhom 1"
> 55 gallon 7"rhom


LOL, I should start charging a topic fee.....bring in the money....









Good topic thoroughbred!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah.. its all about patience, man!! For me, I dont have much of it. It is a joy to raise Ps from nickle/dime size babies, but to wait, and wait, and wait, and wait??? Its not for me. Also I would have an exception depending on the specie. I've never held on to my RBs for more than a yr, Caribas I would make a definate exception, Rhoms I would never in my life raise one from a baby and attempt to try and keep it through its maturity stage. *Like yours 2" to 7" in 5 yrs?!?!? HELLL NOOOO!!!

Just mah 2 cents..


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

i like raising them from babies but not rhoms. they grow WAAAAAYYYY to slow.


----------



## RHOMKILLA (Feb 22, 2003)

Personally it all depends on how serious do you plan on taking this hobby on. If your the impatient type then maybe pygos would be a better choice. However, if your looking to get into the hobby on a very long term basis lets say 10 years or more then a Rhom would be a good choice. Understand that this hobby requires extreme care, patience, love, and of course a lot of MOOLAH. I have two tanks; one has a shoal of natts and the other has a single RHOM at about 7". To answer your question I paid $125.00 for my RHOM at Shark Aquarium.
Good Luck


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I chose tol raise them. And plus its better that the shoal be raised together. Its cheaper. If there serras I will get the largest one I can afford.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I like to raise them from babies. I did it with my RBPs and now I'm doing it with my Spilo CF. For some reason I feel like they are more mine if I raised them.


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

The p's from the video were raised from the 1" size. I don't like getting fry, but I wouldn't want to start much bigger than 2". Gotta love seeing them become all growns up.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

lol thx xenon but yeah beacause of where i lived i couldnt get back into like i wanted to but i got my 110 for 100$ plus the stand i just need a hood







but i figured what the hell get me some rbp and when i get to cali ill have my grandma send my rhom to me yeah i agree it sucks like me having a rhom for 5 yrs and just be 7" but wait another 5 yrs hemaybe 9 or even 1o lol oh well i guess im just a sucka fro raising them and like to call them my babies







quick question if i have 5 rbp in a 110 can they live for life in there? and how big u think thx

110 gallon 5 rbp 2", 1 rhom 1"








55 gallon 7 " rhom


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

buy huge, after a while you get pissed off that they arent bi enough and you get upset. Well I did and still do. I would like them at a decent size a first at least 4 inches. But you gotta think about money too


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i like buying them HUGE.
wes


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm at this dilemma myself but not on the scale of what most consider between rhombeus sizes. I'm trying to decide whether to buy a 4" rhombeus or a 6-7". Realistically the time frame of keeping them till maturity would only be a few years...but at 6-7 inches he would already be halfway but a 4" rhom is way cheaper.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I like them when there baby's. But I do like huge fish. I have kept many large piranhas, but did not enjoy them as much as the babys.
MAD


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

If owning a monster 15+ inch Rhombeus is your dream, its most likely never going to happen if you start off with a baby. I wonder how big the largest captive raised Rohm is or was?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I like to raise my Ps from a tiny size. I like watching them progress and mature. Then I can give them the birds and the bees talk









Joe


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I like to watch them grow.

follow this thread Babies or adults


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

thoroughbred said:


> quick question if i have 5 rbp in a 110 can they live for life in there? and how big u think thx


 Your 5 red bellies should be mighty comfortable in the 110 for quite some time.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

thx xenon and i will say it now ill be the 1st to raise a rhom (well in my mind anyway)







to raise a rhom from a nickel size to 18-24" well i hope im 25 so i got time

110 gallon 5rbp 2", 1 rhom 1"
55 gallon 7" rhom


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Goold Luck man. Like I said, hope you have the patient. If your 25 now, he'll be with you through marrige, kids, and even maybe grandkids for it to grow all the way to 18-25".


----------



## tikbalang (Mar 13, 2003)

well me if i can get a hold of, i like it from babies no matter what the species is it.

rearing is much fulfilling for me.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Goold Luck man. Like I said, hope you have the patient. If your 25 now, he'll be with you through marrige, kids, and even maybe grandkids for it to grow all the way to 18-25".


 one can only hope!!!!!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

If you are serious about this then you should be looking to invest in a 1000+ gallon pond. It is accepted by most hobbyist that Piranha grow much faster when they are in a shoaling environment. The rohms that are large in captivity are all wild caught, and have grown so large possibly because of the competition for food in nature. A single rohm is not going to reach that size in captivity.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

make sure to feed them with steriod fed beef like kids these days have been eating









just joking, but excellent water quality and a good varied diet are as critical as tank size


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Goold Luck man. Like I said, hope you have the patient. If your 25 now, he'll be with you through marrige, kids, and even maybe grandkids for it to grow all the way to 18-25".


elongatus (matt) raised a baby rhom for something like 15 years and it maxed out at 12" in an aquarium... good luck with the 24"


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm 21 now and want a fish that will last through most if not the rest of my life. A kind of companion to grow attached to and won't die within 3 years like a damn gerbil or hamster.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I get bored too easily.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> If you are serious about this then you should be looking to invest in a 1000+ gallon pond. It is accepted by most hobbyist that Piranha grow much faster when they are in a shoaling environment. The rohms that are large in captivity are all wild caught, and have grown so large possibly because of the competition for food in nature. A single rohm is not going to reach that size in captivity.


 well i have time for that i would love to put i dont have a house yet cause if i did i would build one but that i would think is hell to build and too keep warm a bill must be crazy but it would be fun to try maybe an indoor one when i get a house but i have no idea where to start but i know someone on this board does









110 gallon 2rbp 2", 1 rhom 1"
55 gallon 7"rhom


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

After having Oscars for so many years, getting my first Rhom and waiting for it to grow has taught me to be a more patient person . (a little anyways.lol)


----------



## moxk2 (Mar 24, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Goold Luck man. Like I said, hope you have the patient. If your 25 now, he'll be with you through marrige, kids, and even maybe grandkids for it to grow all the way to 18-25".










he's right dude but gud luck anyway


----------



## FishGeek (Mar 25, 2003)

i'm not that patient...i want it NOW!!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I'd like a 24" piraya i'd buy that in a heartbeat


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Raptor said:


> I'd like a 24" piraya i'd buy that in a heartbeat


 good luck finding one. if you did find one it would be at least 1500.00 i.m.o. i have a friend who has a 14" for sale. i have a friend who has 2 11" for sale. i have a 10" ands a 12" for sale. you've seen mine when you where at my house. if you're interested call me at 810 614 6122,
wes


----------

